
After 14 years “Amorphophallus titanum” blooms for its first time - localguy
http://ice.mpg.de/ext/index.php?id=1376&no_cache=1
======
localguy
In Jena, Germany biologists witness an 14 year old "titan arum" plant
flowering for its first time after spectacular metamorphosis.

